# Walking the new puppy .... or more like I won't be going anywhere!!!



## acaciabrown (Jan 18, 2009)

First post here, so forgive me if this is the wrong section or the coding turns out to be illegible! 

We bought a golden retriever puppy home after Christmas, he's 14 weeks now and had his vaccinations and we are keen to start taking him on walks. Because we live in London it's obviously important he gets exercise daily in order to burn off all of that mad puppy energy! As he's quite taken to madly dashing about the rooms and knocking his head quite hard against furniture legs, (which is nevertheless hilarious) but probably not too good for him.

Our problem is, we live in a relatively quiet area, and despite the fact he has a boisterous and somewhat inquisitive nature as soon as we walk into a busy area i.e with lots of buses, cars and motorbikes. He stops and sits down on the pavement and won't move until the road is completely clear again.

We're trying positive re-enforcement at the moment as well as offering treats when he walks again, but the fact of the matter remains that when a large bus rumbles past he will not be moving for another 5 minutes or so. Today whilst we were trying to traverse a mildly busy main road, he would move forwards and then move backwards again for about 15 minutes until
I used a harness pulling technique I'd seen Cesar Milan use (pulling the dog up so he has to move forwards) which got him moving again after some (minimal) resistance. 

My question is I'm sure this has happened to people before, how did you cope with it? And how can we make confronting traffic a less scary and more relaxing experience for him?


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

A fourteen weeks he has missed some of the vital socializing that he would normally have had from the age of 8 weeks - I have always taken young puppies out - even if only carrying them to get used to the everyday occurances. I think you just have to be patient with him - when a bus passes for instance try and draw his attenention away from the bus by talking to him, possible giving him a treat and by continuing to walk - even if only a couple of steps.
DT


----------



## debtherat (Jan 29, 2009)

hi am having similar problems with my 3 month old lab (putting the brakes on as i call it!) and this in spite of carrying her around the streets prior to vaccinations to get her used to traffic. Would be interested to see what advice you get. Interestingly problems with my dog seem to be related to time of day- she doesn't like the dark mornings or evenings so much and I guess headlights may look pretty scary when you are so small but is not too bad in the day time. Temporarily Ive stoped walking her at these times of day because it was getting quite fraught ie her totally refusing to move despite food lures and i dont want it to become a huge problem, But am not sure this is the correct response either. I didnt see the point in continuing with something that was becoming so stressful for us both! but she is ok at other times of the day and in other areas.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I believe that this will right itself with time and perseverance, if your dog isn't terrified just continue as you are, making sure that you cross the road when there is no large vehicles coming.
If your pup is terrified then I would only take him to where he feels comfortable and watch the scary things from a distance until the fear subsides a bit


----------



## hollie.hocks (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry not really too sure what to advise but I know what I wouldn't recommend. We had the same problem with Alfie, the only way we could get him to move was to run so he had to run with us. It only lasted a few walks then he got over it. 

The only problem now is, if he sees someone running, he runs after them! Nightmare!

H x


----------



## jasps (Dec 16, 2008)

Like rona says, just let him watch from a safe distance if that's what he wants to do. Just stay calm and enjoy outside time with your pup. I am sure he will soon get over it. All my pups have been scared of traffic at first, including people on push bikes 

Adam


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

He is learning that it's a big noisy world out there. When my collie was scared of buses or lorries I use to use the word stand so it gave him an instruction to think about. He was use to this word as I use it when I groom him. Maybe at the same time put your hand on his head ( not patting ) than when the bus has gone passed reward and move off. I know it all takes time but there is no quick fix.


----------



## bella7 (Feb 1, 2009)

My puppy was exactly the same. My husband used to feel stupid taking him out because he just wouldn't walk! 

It's been a case of the more we took him out the more he got used to it. We never made a fuss just ignored him, let him stop for a few seconds then gave a small tug on his lead and he would start walking again. We didn't avoid the noisy busy places as they are next to were we live and knew he had to get used to them. He still gets scared sometimes but not for long and not as bad. Also just regular walking seems to help too we take him out 2 ot 3 times a day. It also seemed to help when at least 2 people took him out, one could walk slightly in front and he seem to want to follow them. I'm sure you'll get there in the end


----------



## tinkerbelle (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a thought but if you have a friend with a dog maybe you could walk them together maybe once he sees the other dog is happy and confident to go then he will also feel confident, and he may suprise you. 

hope this helps


----------

